# Hi from beeless in Northwest Louisiana



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the best source of information I have found.


----------



## KC- BEE (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BNT!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Just lately I have heard on TV that soda makes you fat so maybe that and the danger of a bee getting into our sweet drinks can help all of us to drink more water. I also heard that a British study concluded that if a woman smoked she had a 75% chance of getting cancer as compared with a wqoman who never smoked. I am pretty sure the bees don't like someone smoking too. Oh well maybe if some bee keepers desire they can at least drink a lot of beer as I haven't heard anything about that lately. (that is meant as a joke).


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

samoadc;889451 (that is meant as a joke).[/QUOTE said:


> westernbeekeeper Thanks for the welcome and web site link. Nice looking hives. I hope you do well with those products.
> 
> Lazer128 Thanks for the welcome. I'm looking forward to taking in the good information.
> 
> ...


----------

